# Can anyone identify this.....



## snapped finger (Feb 12, 2013)

This pump came off of a Kelly-Criswell striping machine. I want to build a air compressor with it if it has high enough cfms. I dont know what kind of pump it is. it has a couple numbers on it. 287-S is on the case and on the bottom the number is 265-103 Thanks so very much for any info


----------

